# HSqlDb



## bronks (19. Dez 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe HSql jahrelang ingnoriert, weil ich mir dachte, daß es nur Kleinkram ist, den man für seine HP und ein paar unperformante Spielchen benutzen kann.

Jetzt hab ich mir mal die Features durchgelesen und ein paar Infos eingeholt und bin schon ein bissl beeindruckt.

Dann habe ich da auch noch das gelesen: "Java stored procedures and functions"    Ist damit SqlJ gemeint?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## AlArenal (19. Dez 2005)

Nein, damit ist gemeint, dass du in SQL-Statements auf Prozeduren zurückgreifen kannst, die du selbst in Java entwickelt hast.

Ist SQLJ nicht so gut wie tot?


----------



## MaSch (27. Dez 2005)

Ich habe hsql schon in einigen Projekten eingesetzt und bislang guten Erfolg gehabt.
M.S.


----------

